# Hi everyone!



## Rdnek86 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I have always enjoyed the fall/Halloween side of things.

Lots of great ideas floating around on here, been cruising around trying to get ideas for a party/ haunt while using a minimal amount of people.

My family does a small haunt each year that involves members of a local group as helpers. Looking for simple but creepy ideas, enjoy reading through all the posts.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Rdnek86! You'll get loads of ideas here! :jol:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Rednk86....welcome to the forum!! Holler if you need help and don't be embarassed to be a *******...some of my best friends are......


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, rdnek


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hello, Hello, Helloooooo!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome​


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Rdnek86 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Where in Pa. are you? If you're anywhere near the NJ boarder I'm gonna sucker you into our NJ/PA make and take group, lol


----------



## Rdnek86 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi, I live pretty darn close to the center of the state... I split my time between a dairy farm and orchard so I am kind of limited to what i can accomplish, most of my brain storming and creating comes between the hours of PM milking and AM milking haha!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello.


----------

